

Ask HN: Web Hosts or Colocators who peer with AWS? - firemanx

With the recent discussions about the costs, benefits, and risks of cloud computing thanks to the AWS outage, I've seen a lot of folks promoting a dual strategy of hosting a foundation through a traditional colocator (or at least a provisioned hardware service) and handling additional buildout or other services through a cloud service like AWS.<p>My question is - does anyone know of (or is there published anywhere) resources to identify companies who peer with an AWS region?  I had heard while back that in Seattle or Portland it was possible to buy upstream bandwidth through certain colocators that peered directly with AWS, and had cheaper or free bandwidth directly to their services.  Can anyone verify that rumor?
======
wmf
I've seen no evidence that it's possible to get cheaper bandwidth from AWS (on
the AWS side, at least. Perhaps some ISP will sell AWS transit cheaper than
regular transit). Anything outside AWS apparently counts as "the Internet".

For Amazon's peering, see
[https://www.peeringdb.com/private/participant_view.php?id=14...](https://www.peeringdb.com/private/participant_view.php?id=1418)
<http://bgp.he.net/AS16509#_peers>

